# 73510



## dalanicks@aol.com (Jan 5, 2016)

hi i need help i am new to orthopedic and they keep getting denials that 73510 with a modifier is not valid procedure code and or modifier, something like that i am not 100% sure, can someone give me some info on this code please thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 5, 2016)

As of Jan1,2016 73510 is an invalid code.  It has been deleted.  If your date of service is prior to Jan1 you would need RT, LT, or 50 modifier.


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com (Jan 5, 2016)

oh ok thats why  im waiting for my new book thank you, do you know the replacement code they are using

thanks alot


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 5, 2016)

73502 or 73503 depending on the number of views.  2-3 is 73502, 4 is 73503


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com (Jan 5, 2016)

thanks debra! i appreciate it


----------

